# wiring problem on snowex spreader



## pfisher (Jan 6, 2005)

I probably should have posted this here first, (rookie mistake). I just finished mounting and wiring my Snowex 1075 salt spreader, (and it doesn’t work), I am not sure of the wiring. Does anyone know what the small single plug on the back of the D6230 controller gets hooked to, if anything? I have checked all 4 main wires from battery to controller to spreader and all work. I have direct tested the motor on the spreader and it too works. where can I find a wiring diagram. I am grateful for any help.


----------



## blizzardplowman (Dec 17, 2004)

e-mail me a pic of the back and I'll find the diagram that matches for you.
[email protected]


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

This might sound a bit silly...but....

Did you plug the wire harness into the control box ?

Did you turn on the power switch at the control box ?

Next...... Does the control unit come on ( LED & back lite) when you turn on the controller ?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

You should have a Positive (+) for the battery, a negative (-) for ground, and a switched 12V source for power. The rest of the wires should run back to the spreader. 

Also check your fuse/circuit breaker for the controller. Somewhere there is some type of fuse or breaker. Probably 30-40 amp.


----------



## OutdoorSupplies (Sep 17, 2004)

The small single wire gets connected to your fuse box, try to find one that is only "live" when the key is turned on. The rest is really simple.


----------



## pfisher (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies. I did finally get the right answer. The small wire is for a feed from the ignition. I got thru to the folks at snowex and they have told me that if the power light comes on, and there is feed to the small terminal on the controller and the display does not light up, the controller is shot. So I am off to get a new controller. Thanks for the help


----------

